# 1080p res wallpapers



## oremus91 (Dec 30, 2009)

I find it hard to get any wallpapers of my favorite bands much less 1080p most of the time, I don't know if this is the right place for this so mods feel free to move the post but can anyone make me a 1920x1080 resolution wallpaper for my favorite band Kalmah? Maybe a lot to ask or it may not I don't know image creation/editing very well.

Thanks guys!


----------

